# Tapco Juice Amp



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Does anyone have, or have opinions on, the amplifiers from Tapco? I am looking at the model 1400. The spec sheet says 2 x 800W into 2 ohms.

I would be using it as an upgrade on my home stereo/theater. :woohoo:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You have the powered JBL's now... what are you going to replace them with that's going to run at a 2 ohm load?

That 1400 is rated at 310wpc/8ohms.

For about the same money you can get much more power from a Behringer EP2500 or a Crown XLS 402.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes, I have the JBL Eons now but they are the unpowered ones. I also have a pair of Cerwin Vega D9's that I propose to maybe connect in parallel. Future uses for a high power amp could be driving a subwoofer setup. I am just poking along, trying to incrementally upgrade my stuff and catch the "deals" when I find them. Coming soon will be a Behringer V-Verb 2496 that I plan to announce in BFG. 

I mentioned the 2 ohm spec as more of a comparator. It seems that your higher quality or higher regarded amps feature 2 ohm capability without issue. Some of the lighter duty amps are not designed to run at 2 ohms. Also, where some amps may say they are great at 2 ohms, when a person does it they wimp out eventually.

I don't have enough hands on experience to compare a lot of different product so I try to rely on some of my readings and the experience of others. I have shortlisted my amp desires to Crown, QSC, Behringer, or maybe the Tapco. Then I have to assess the dollars available and pull the plug when the time is right. I know I want the $450 Crown but the wallet says get the $300 Tapco. :spend:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> That 1400 is rated at 310wpc/8ohms. For about the same money you can get much more power from a Behringer EP2500 or a Crown XLS 402.


Yes, but the rating for the Tapco is 310 watts per channel, both channels driven into 8 Ohms at 20 Hz to 20 kHz and 0.03% THD. The Behringer and Crown amps are rated at either at a flat 1 kHz and/or much higher levels of harmonic distortion.

The Tapco J-1400 is $300.
Behringer EP2500 - 450 watts per channel, both channels driven into 8 Ohms at 20 Hz to 20 kHz and 0.1% THD. $350
Crown XLS 402 - 300 watts per channel, both channels driven into 8 Ohms at 20 Hz to 1 kHz and 0.5% THD. $400


I'd not hesitate to consider the Tapco, but I'd want to listen to one. 

A new J-2500 is $400 BuyItNow on eBay. 575 watts per channel, both channels driven into 8 Ohms at 20 Hz to 20 kHz and 0.03% THD. 750 watts per channel, both channels driven into 4 Ohms at 20 Hz to 20 kHz and 0.03% THD. 1400 watts per channel, both channels driven into 2 Ohms at 20 Hz to 20 kHz and 0.03% THD. There are also other sources for new J-2500s for $400. Based on reviews and anecdotes I'd buy the Tapco J-2500 for $400 before I'd get a Crown XLS 402 for $400 or the Behringer EP2500 for $350.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

So far I have not found a good source for a Behringer 2500 up here in Canada. One place wants $550. To get it from the US I would be paying over $50.00 for shipping, which I will do if I decide it is what I should get. 

As a comparator, the Tapco weighs 48.5 pounds vs. 36.6 pounds for the Behringer. You do get more of something, steel? It is available in my province for $318.00, free shipping. 

Whatever I do choose, I won't be able to listen to it beforehand. I live a considerable distance from sources of these items and do not travel down there very often. Certain times I do, like last year when a brand new blue Rickenbacker 620 came into the store. It was the only model and colour my daughter liked and you could wait two years before another one arrives. :run2:


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Sounds like the transformer/power supply is heavier in the Tapco and that is a good thing.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> Sounds like the transformer/power supply is heavier in the Tapco and that is a good thing.


I am hoping that is part of it, if I do go that way. :yes:


----------

